# ninewells patient in need of advice and support



## maybeoneday79 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I could really do with some advice I'm currently in middle of my treatment i had a successful EC 16 eggs out and 6 fertilised I'm thrilled. unfortunately i got OHSS totally gutted my treatment got cancelled straight away due to the health risks.

Ive been struggling with the full process to be hones, i was off work due to stress of it all and the OHSS so 7 wks in all. just back to work last wk.

i just phoned ninewells today for counselling has any1 had counselling and does it help? would love to know never had any counselling before so don't know what to expect. i totally wish the ward wasn't getting re furbed i have to wait til Nov til my egg trans fer so u can imagine I'm in a bit of limbo at the moment.

it seems that every1 in my life is having babies my sis in law is preg and due next month i am happy for them of course but Ive to organise a baby shower and i feel i cant get out of it don't know ere I'm going to get the strength from to go thro with it. i feel my family isn't being supportive its hard i suppose there is a new baby being born in my family and then theres me that would do anything for that joy to be in my life.


if there is any advice id luv to here it. xx


----------



## kazzamc01 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there maybeoneday x

just noticed your post......i really understand when you say that everyone around seem to be getting pregnant no problemo!!  
i have just been on ******** and one of my schoolfriends from a good few years back has just announced that she is going to have her third baby...i am totally happy for her but inside i feel like im the odd one out!

i have never had counselling from ninewells before but i wish you all the best when you do go for it xx

we have been 'lost on the system' i went for a scan in march to check my plumbing and they found a small hydrosalpinx on my left tube, which needed to be taken out, when they sent the letter out for me to phone and confirm my waiting place on the list .........i was straight on the phone. the waiting list was 10weeks approx. (understandable with all the patients) i phoned a couple of weeks ago to see if i was getting a letter for removal of tube. and was told that they couldnt find my notes. i dont want to keep phoning to see if they are any further forward with anything incase they think i am stalking them!! 

hopefully all goes well for you and as your username states....maybeoneday sooner rather than later you will have that joy in your life 
tc kxx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Maybeoneday and kazzamc01 ,
                                          I just came across your posts as I was browsing tonight and I know I am not on my own xx Every second person around me is falling pregnant and although I am so happy for them I just feel why is it never us xx I am waiting for more test results from Ninewells as I was up there a couple of weeks ago for an antri follicule count so I feel I am a bit in limbo x 
We need to stay positive girl  as It will be us next. Maybeoneday I would take up the offer of counselling as I wish I had x
Take care Girls xx


----------



## Schumie (Aug 8, 2011)

Can I just say that I'm undergoing IVF through Ninewells just now but it's all been through me chasing them.  If I left it to them they wouldn't have fitted me in before the shut down.  I called and called like a mad woman, (and I felt awful about it as I'm not a pushy person usually), and they must have been fed up of me but it obviously it worked.  In fact Anne actually responds better to email than phone if I'm allowed to say that...Fingers crossed for you


----------



## maybeoneday79 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi ladies,

its refreshing knowing they are other people going thro it too its so hard i totally agree i feel like ive bn in limbo for the past 4 yrs driving me insane!!

Kazzamc i cannot believe they lost ur notes i did have to chase them a couple of times with my app's but theyve bn gd apart from that its the waiting times the get me as im from forth valley if my treatment fails i will have to wait another 3.5 to 4 yrs its ridicoulus unless i pay for it totally disgusts me if the treatment isnt stressful enough!!

Carrieanne, i booked my app for counselling its nxt month i suppose its worth a go anything to help i guess i wish u luck too.

Schumie,  good luck to u too think i might e mail Anne to see if i can find out def date for my trasfer think that would make me feel better.



Thank u ladies ill kp everything crossed for one comfort i did hear ninewells has the best sucess rate in scotland so hopefully it will b us celebrating


----------



## kazzamc01 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hiya ladies!!

Good news!! i sent an email to Anne (thanks Schumie-never thought about email) and she was really helpful! she replied the next day saying that she was onto it!! 
(its much easier to send an email rather than call someone) every time i called NWs i got all flustered    and probably tried to explain too hard to a poor secretary that was going to have to transfer my call.x 
anyway, it worked ..........i received a letter today saying that they have found my notes and they are thinking about booking me in for to get hydro out mid sept!!x

...................ooohhh myy.........iv never been for an op before    

hopefully this will be a happy thread thats just started  

keep in touch x Karen xx


----------



## Schumie (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so happy for you kazzamc01 - I always feel better when there's an actual date to look forward to (well you know what I mean!) Good luck for Sept X


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Kazzamac01 I am so glad they have got your case going again xx Hope all goes well .
Hi schumie and maybesomeday hope you are both well too x


----------



## maybeoneday79 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi ladies,

sorry its bn a while had a nightmare of a few wks just not coping with all this at all got counselling in a couple of wks so hoping that will help.  
schumie thanks for the advice about the e mail i sent one to anne too to ask when my FET would happen got an e mail right back start my nasal spray end of oct.  

so happy for u kazza at least u know its starting to move forward now. i hope ur doing ok

Carrieanne u can take up couselling any part of ur treatment as its on offer cos of everything we all go thro on a daily basis u should think about it too. its worth a go.

im thinking of giving acupunture a go ive heard its good for stress have any of u tried it. 


sending all of u ladies all the luck in the world and hope we get some luck 
much love xxxxx


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Maybeoneday ,
                        I tried accupuncture my last cycle and it was really good , I went to a guy just outside Dundee and he was fab x Hope everyone is well


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies
There is a support group starting in Dundee on the 13th October.  I am hoping this will help many of us.


----------

